# Siguelineas Digital Sencillo



## gatteen (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola, que tal?

Miren, encontre este circuito para construir un siguelineas muy sencillo con un flip-flop RS, el problema es que no vienen los valores de las resistencias...

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19/nota04.htm

si alguien me podria decir que resistencias puedo usar y si se puede tambien las resistencias que necesito cambiar si en lugar de fotodiodos usara fototransistores.. 

de antemano muchas gracias.. y suerte..!


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Mar 19, 2008)

Hola.las resistencias son las siguientes..1y4-200,omios.  2y5-10k.  3y5-1k,mas adelante cuando        termine en el simulador te mando otro diagrama adios y suerte.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Para los fototransistores usa el 40106 con smigth tigger y luego lo mandas a un puente H


----------

